# Brake pedal travel: Has anyone fixed it yet?



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

This is my 3rd Pathfinder; 92, 98 and 03. Everyone of them has had an uncomfortable and unsafe amount of brake pedal travel. I have bled and re-bled the brakes (pressure, vacuum, etc.). Adjusted the rear brakes manually. Replaced pads and shoes all around. Replaced rotors. Even replaced a master cylinder. Adjusted the rod that goes to the master cylinder (only thing that helped). I almost got in an accident once because of this travel and my winter boots hitting the accelerator while braking (92 PF). 
So, I am on a mission. I love my 03 PF and want to fix the brakes. Has anyone out there fixed the brake pedal travel problem that these vehicles have had for over a decade? If I replace the calipers, rotors, grind the rear drums, replace the rubber brake lines with braided steel, would that help? I am willing to do whatever is necessary. I am sick of double pumping the brake every time I stop - In fact, I know if it is a PF in front of me because their brakes flash 2x's or more at every stop sign. I called the dealer and they said bring it in. Right, and be told it is normal again. So, has anyone fixed this yet?


----------



## carman3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Soft rubber braklines definitely would give you a soft pedal. Given the outline of what you have replaced so far replacing the braklines seems like the next logical step.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, I already know all the theories and that Nissan says it is normal. I am really looking for someone who has actually successfully fixed the problem and what they did.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had an '03 and an '04, and I wasn't aware there *was* a problem. Does my Pathy's brake pedal have more travel than, say, the GMC Envoy I had for a while, or the Chev I drove before the Pathy? Yes. Is it a "problem"? No, it's just something that's different between vehicles. Different vehicles have different pedal sensitivity, different shifting, different 4x4 feel... one isn't "right" and the other "wrong". Toyota is notorious for having sensitive brakes, for example... that's just how it is.

I've made emergency stops fine in both my '03 Pathy and '07 Envoy. I've had no need to double-pump the brakes to get full braking power in the Pathfinder -- and if you really *do* have to do that, that's an indication of air in the system, not an indicator of excessive pedal travel.

Assuming everything you said you've done has been done correctly, the simplest and most effective thing you can do that will make any difference is to put in some braided stainless steel lines. I've never done it myself, but others have and say they love the more responsive feel of them.

You could also play with the brake pedal height, but it's quite tricky and the specs say the brake pedal should be at a height of 175-185mm (at least, for an R50 Pathy). Splitting the difference and assuming your pedal has a height of 180mm, moving that means the pedal will be less than 1/4" closer than before. Not a huge difference.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Again, sorry but I am looking for responses only from people who have fixed it. I'm happy you haven't had a safety issue with it yet. I know the theories and I know about vehicles. And I have driven enough to know different vehicles are different. And, I have rebuilt everything from old cars to airplanes to motorcycles to tractors and bobcats. 
So, if you have not fixed this problem or haven't gotten Nissan or someone else to actually fix it for you, please don't bother responding. This is an issue that Pathfinders have had for over a decade and I am looking for a solution that has actually worked for other pathfinder owners.


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive got a 92 and no issue here. In fact last time i did brakes and bled system i could have used a bit more travel in the pedal. Too touchy. I know this is not what you wanted to hear but i dont think pathfinder brakes are problematic. Double pumping??? First guy ive heard that from.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Funny. The brake pedal travel is a known issue with Pathfinders and are one of the biggest complaints listed on auto complaint sites.
Perhaps a previous owner adjusted the rod between your brake pedal and master cylinder more than it should have. How much of the rod is left on the pedal side?




minnight said:


> Ive got a 92 and no issue here. In fact last time i did brakes and bled system i could have used a bit more travel in the pedal. Too touchy. I know this is not what you wanted to hear but i dont think pathfinder brakes are problematic. Double pumping??? First guy ive heard that from.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

the only problem i've had (1998 se 4x4 auto) was when i replaced the right rear wheel seal and bearing i got air in the system. bled it, that didn't help. took it to les schawb they fixed it something to do with the abs on it. cost$35.00.... to have work normal...priceless!


----------



## Aldefurianni (Dec 1, 2016)

Fixed the long brake pedal travel. The slide pins in the front calipers were rusted frozen. This caused the booster to work harder.

Mechanic removed calipers and heated them to free the slide pins. Cleaned and greased them and reinstalled. Brake travel is now surprisingly perfect.


----------

